# Anker Wireless Vent Phone Charger



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Big fan of Anker. Quality products, good warranties. Recently have tried their Wireless Vent Phone Charger. After several months, it works like a charm! Doing deliveries the last 3 months, constantly having to take the phone with me into restaurants and to the door (snap those pesky photos). Charger has a simple push button to release on the side. Squeeze it to secure your phone. No hassle plugging in a cord each and every time. 2 options for attaching to your vent. Quick. Simple. And Anker makes good products. Generally lifetime warranties. Think I paid $45 one I bought for the wife. Picking up a 2nd one for my car and I saw they are no $30. Not bad price.

Anker Wireless Vent Phone Charger on Amazon

*Not 100% sure this one is lifetime, don't see that info easily for this product


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

no advertising allowed! lol


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I got a wireless one with a motorized open and close holder, not name brand but it's going on two years, though from moving it the suction cup is wearing out, plus the hot and cold didn't help it either

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GKY5LSP/?tag=ubne0c-20

And I just ordered the 3 pack of disks for it so I can replace them for $8


----------

